# Obama is spending $200 million PER DAY on his little jaunt to India



## barenakedislam (Nov 3, 2010)

Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?







*Roll the (money printing) presses, Obama needs to replenish his Debit card.*

The unprecedented amount of around $200 million/day would be spent on security, stay and other aspects of the Presidential visit, a top official of the Maharashtra Government privy to the arrangements for the high-profile visit said.

US to spend $200 mn a day on Obama's Mumbai visit


----------



## Godboy (Nov 3, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?



Didint you read the story? Closest friends? As far as i can tell, he isnt taking one person that isnt a government employee or journalist. Thats still an absurd amount of money to be spending per day though. Something tells me this is an exagerated figure. 

By the way, im a republican, so dont even go there... and for the record dumb fuck, if you need to make up lies or stretch the truth in order to make the dems look bad, then you got no business even talking politics at all. Theres plenty of real things theyre doing that we can complain about.


----------



## sitarro (Nov 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> ...



Let's pretend that the figure is 4 times what it will actually cost....... is 50 million a day acceptable to you? 40 aircraft, a ship, 3000 people?????? 
I think that we can't afford to let this clown out of the White House for the rest of his lousy term. If he wants to go to India as a regular citizen on his own dime, we'll pay for a minimum security detail. I don't give a shit what excuse this imbecile comes up for this useless visit to that country, it's not worth the cost.
How many of the poor, starving people without health care would 200 million a day take care of? How much would that money help cancer research? Fuck him and his pompous bullshit....... do the Indians know he eats Wagu Beef?


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> ...



Nothing here is made up. Prove that it is if you don't believe it. Why would I have to make stuff up about this lowlife Muslim/Commie bastard in chief?


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 3, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



I thought he already was doing an excellent job of bankrupting the country. I guess it's not fast enough for him, now that he knows he only has 2 years left to finish the job.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 3, 2010)

Indian Security Officials Work to Protect Obama From Falling Coconuts | The Blaze


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 3, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> indian security officials work to protect obama from falling coconuts | the blaze



damn!


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > indian security officials work to protect obama from falling coconuts | the blaze
> ...



crazy huh?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your story is false.  Made up then Drudge picked it up an ran with it as always.



> Ask FactCheck: Trip to Mumbai
> November 3, 2010
> 
> Q:  Is President Obamas trip to India going to cost $200 million per day?
> ...



Ask FactCheck: Trip to Mumbai | FactCheck.org

Pathetic attempt to hammer the president yet again.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dog just mind melded with me and assures me that you have the brain of a peanut!


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do question the daily amount, if the number of his entourage is true at 3,000, that would extrapolate to $66,666 per person per day, something doesn't make a lot of sense with this math, I would love to know the whole story here, maybe he is trying to subsidies the Indian economy.....


----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2010)

Bad thing is that even on the fact check, they are not denying the trip...just saying the cost is exaggerated. I get from that it is still costing a LOT.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Kat said:


> Bad thing is that even on the fact check, they are not denying the trip...just saying the cost is exaggerated. I get from that it is still costing a LOT.



The number came from the Indian government. Why would they lie?


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> ...



This sorry excuse for a human being needs to be hammered a lot more. We have only begun to destroy his Muslim Marxist presidency. And his ugly hog of a wife who tries to tell everyone else what to eat. Hasn't she seen her fat ass in a mirror?


----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Bad thing is that even on the fact check, they are not denying the trip...just saying the cost is exaggerated. I get from that it is still costing a LOT.
> ...



Exactly. I was just going by what was in the fact check that was given. It was evasive. So, we know it is going to be extremely expensive.


----------



## JScott (Nov 4, 2010)

You people are gullible.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2010)

Pathetic.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Kat said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Can you imagine if GW Bush tried to take 3000 people on a trip overseas? Why the hell do 3000 people have to go on this trip? Payback for supporters on our backs?


----------



## JScott (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



Why dont you wait for the facts to expose themselves instead of assuming. The only news sources reporting this are off the wall.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2010)

JScott said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Because she's not interested in facts.  Trolls never are.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



From what you offer it appears you think you are a less sorry of an individual than someone that made it to the white house.  You are a cocaroach with delusions of grandure.  If I were president dangerously stupid people such as yourself would be fed to pigs and chickens.


----------



## sitarro (Nov 4, 2010)

Again I have to ask, what would be a ridiculously extravagant number to you Obammy worshippers? If President Bush had made the same trip, how much would have been too much. Are any of you truthful enough to answer that question? Would a million a day be reasonable to you, 5 million, 10 million?


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 4, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Again I have to ask, what would be a ridiculously extravagant number to you Obammy worshippers? If President Bush had made the same trip, how much would have been too much. Are any of you truthful enough to answer that question? Would a million a day be reasonable to you, 5 million, 10 million?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wty7974IKg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Nov 4, 2010)

Why this is going to cost $200M per day is becoming clearer and clearer:  34 warships and coconut removal.

_  The White House will, of course, stay in Washington but the heart of the famous building will move to India when President Barack Obama lands in Mumbai on Saturday.

Communications set-up, nuclear button, a fleet of limousines and majority of the White House staff will be in India accompanying the President on this three-day visit that will cover Mumbai and Delhi.

He will also be protected by a fleet of 34 warships, including an aircraft carrier, which will patrol the sea lanes off the Mumbai coast during his two-day stay there beginning Saturday. The measure has been taken as Mumbai attack in 2008 took place from the sea.

Arrangements have been put in place for emergency evacuation, if needed...._

34 warships sent from US for Obama visit


_Obama will arrive in India on Saturday for the first leg of an Asian tour.

But as well as the usual security measures that come with welcoming a a visiting dignitary, Indian authorities have decided to go one step further, by removing all natural threats to the president as well.

All coconuts around the city's Gandhi museum, one of Mr Obama's stops in the city, are being taken down.

Mani Bhavan, where Mahatma Gandhi stayed during his freedom struggle against the British, is among five places the US president is visiting in Mumbai.

"We told the authorities to remove the dry coconuts from trees near the building. Why take a chance?" Mani Bhavan's executive secretary, Meghshyam Ajgaonkar, told the BBC._

Coconuts removed from trees in preparation for Barack Obama's India trip - Telegraph



All this so he can light a lantern and watch some school kids dance.


----------



## JScott (Nov 4, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Again I have to ask, what would be a ridiculously extravagant number to you Obammy worshippers? If President Bush had made the same trip, how much would have been too much. Are any of you truthful enough to answer that question? Would a million a day be reasonable to you, 5 million, 10 million?



Its not about Boooosh.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

How many freakin threads on this very topic are there going to be?

First off there is no way it's going to cost that much.

Second, President Obama..the President of the United States is traveling to a hotel, which was just recently the site of the worst terrorist attack in India's history. The Taj Mahal hotel is a source of pride for India and they were absolutely rocked by those attacks.

India is an extremely important ally and trade partner. It's also one of the most populated countries on the Planet and the business opportunities are huge.

So this trip is not only important..it's also dangerous. There is ample evidence that the Pakistani Secret Police were behind the attacks. And President Obama is a huge target of Terrorists. His administration has been instrumental in killing them at a faster rate then the previous one.

It's incredibly small minded not to think that the President is not going to need a great deal of security with this vital trip.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> How many freakin threads on this very topic are there going to be?
> 
> First off there is no way it's going to cost that much.
> 
> Second, President Obama..the President of the United States is traveling to a hotel, which was just recently the site of the worst terrorist attack in India's history. The Taj Mahal hotel is a source of pride for India and they were absolutely rocked by those attacks.



Maybe history will repeat itself.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

sitarro said:


> If President Bush had made the same trip, how much would have been too much. Are any of you truthful enough to answer that question? Would a million a day be reasonable to you, 5 million, 10 million?



President Bush made several trips into Iraq to show the Troops appreciation. Those weren't cheap. But I didn't see the same type of bellyaching about those from "Liberal" or "Mainstream" outlets.

And it my opinion..it was money well spent.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > How many freakin threads on this very topic are there going to be?
> ...



Advocating for the death of an American President, are we?

Sweet.

What country are ya from? Saudi Arabia? Or Pakistan?


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




I would never advocate that. But I can dream, can't I? If I were from SA or Pakistan, he would be my Muslim brother.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > If President Bush had made the same trip, how much would have been too much. Are any of you truthful enough to answer that question? Would a million a day be reasonable to you, 5 million, 10 million?
> ...




A Commander in Chief visiting troops in the field is not the equivalent of a $200M per day vacation to light a lantern and see some school kids dance.

Just frelling stating the obvious.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > If President Bush had made the same trip, how much would have been too much. Are any of you truthful enough to answer that question? Would a million a day be reasonable to you, 5 million, 10 million?
> ...



GW Bush never took 3000 people with him. I'd guess he never took more than Air Force I and Air Force II, the minimum requirements for an overseas trip.

And what's with the Indians having to remove all the coconuts from the trees so as not to hit the traitor-in-chief in the head? Can't he just wear his little pink bicycle helmet?


----------



## Freeman (Nov 4, 2010)

this thread is a joke!! and the answerers are amazing!

it would be more intelligent to ask;
*How much cost per day the Cruasade against Iraq and today afghanistan?*

Bush (with Rumsfeld) robbed and bankrupted the country then go to take pause of retirement in his ranch!!


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think it's all pretty clear, that the reason it's costing so much money is because they're scared as shit that somebody is going to make an assassination attempt on his ass while there. They can guard his filthy, radical, socialist butt here pretty well, but overseas is going to take damn near a whole battalion of Secret Service Agents and the military. What a waste of money and resources. He's already earned the title of worst President in history, he might as well push on for the title of most hated too.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



What is "frelling"?

A. There's no auditing I can see that backs up the 200 million dollar claim.

B. I don't know what you mean by "equivalent". In any case, the Bush administration basically classified just about everything. So it's extremely difficult to get a idea of what they spent on anything.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



What country are you posting from?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Oh I get it.  You're joking.

What a card!


----------



## Conspiracist (Nov 4, 2010)

$600,000,000 three day trip!? I have a rough time believing that. If it is true, he should resign.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



A. You just did. Twice.

B. Not likely. My ancestors hailed from Puerto Rico/Cuba/Ireland/Germany. And I ain't superstitious.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Oh I get it.  You're joking.
> 
> What a card!



Um..

Okay.

Happy "Frelling"!

(still don't know what that means)


----------



## boedicca (Nov 4, 2010)

Conspiracist said:


> $600,000,000 three day trip!? I have a rough time believing that. If it is true, he should resign.




He's being accompanied by 34 WARSHIPS, with a posse of 3,000 people.

That costs a lot of money just to light a lantern and watch some school kids dance.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I get it.  You're joking.
> ...




Look up Farscape.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

$200 million a day?

If Obama has a 200 man security force around him, are they getting paid $1 million a day?

Right wingers are so gullible


----------



## boedicca (Nov 4, 2010)

Try to keep up RW.

His posse numbers in the thousands, and he's bringing along 34 warships.


----------



## InterestedVoter (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...





sitarro said:


> Again I have to ask, what would be a ridiculously extravagant number to you Obammy worshippers? If President Bush had made the same trip, how much would have been too much. Are any of you truthful enough to answer that question? Would a million a day be reasonable to you, 5 million, 10 million?





barenakedislam said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...




This is nothing new and not at all unusual.  It is just more empty pontificating from "the other side".  Which is ALSO nothing new or unusual.  Every time a president is in office and people are trying to discredit him or "make their point", they dig up this kind of crap and throw it at the wall to see how much will stick.

Bush wasn't "extravagant"???   Guess again.  

I am not being permitted to post links, but all you have to do is google "Bush travel entourage".

Can we get back to discussing real issues now?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

$200 million?

A Blackhawk helicopter costs $6 million each. That would pay for 33 every day, throw them out and buy 33 the next day


----------



## Moon (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > How many freakin threads on this very topic are there going to be?
> ...



That was beyond uncalled for.  Wishing death on a politician you don't agree with is seriously fucked up.  Seek help.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

Come on....$200 million a day?

Somebody show me the money

People are so gullible


----------



## del (Nov 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Come on....$200 million a day?
> 
> Somebody show me the money
> 
> People are so gullible



if he's taking 34 ships, i could see it costing that much.

mighty big if


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 4, 2010)

While Obama is in India, I hope he will go to that place you get on the telephone when you call the HP Helpline and tell those jackasses to start speaking plain English so you can understand them.  That might be worth $200 million for at least one of those days.


----------



## masquerade (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm sorry but ... coconut removal?

What the fuck?


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

del said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Come on....$200 million a day?
> ...



Not an "if"

34 warships sent from US for Obama visit


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Moon said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Where did I say I wished for it? All I said was maybe history will repeat itself, which it often does.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

InterestedVoter said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Obama the communist is a real issue. How about telling us about any trip that Bush spent even close to $200 million a day.

You fuckin libturds lost your little minds when Nancy Reagan bought new chinaware for State dinners, which she bought with PRIVATE contributions. And they never had "date" nights in NYC to see a Broadway show like the Obama and his hippo wife did.

And let's not forget the 10 or so vacations he took this year at taxpayer expense. Bush went to his ranch and chopped wood. Obama and his whore went to the pricey tourist spots.


----------



## del (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



if you keep dancing on the line, sooner or later you'll cross it. then you'll be gone.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

del said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Moon said:
> ...



It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Moon (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



Please.  Don't try to play that game.  It was clear from your post it was something you wished would happen.  At least you can be honest and own up to it.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Moon said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Moon said:
> ...



It is illegal to do that.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

del said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Come on....$200 million a day?
> ...



Ships are paid for, crew is paid for

Someone needs to show it costs $600 million to reposition 34 ships


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2010)

He is taking 3,000 people and getting 900 rooms.


----------



## InterestedVoter (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Obama the communist is a real issue. How about telling us about any trip that Bush spent even close to $200 million a day.



Again, the site will not allow me to post links, but a google search on Bush's travel expenses and his "entourage" will provide much information including personal (vacation) travel expenses and travel expenses paid for by all Americans when he was campaigning to put Republicans in office.

All I am saying is that this is not a new issue with this particular president.  It has been going on for decades with all presidents - both Democrat and Republican.  And stories like this one are routinely trotted out by the opposition (again...  Republicans and Democrats) and held up as some kind of "proof" as to abuse of power.  

I get so sick of the crap (from both sides) and the fact that we don't seem willing to actually open our eyes and examine the facts - without the name calling, without the "fear tactics", without the need to make stuff up or blow it completely out of proportion.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

InterestedVoter said:


> Can we get back to discussing real issues now?



Never!

Not while there are some good old fashion strawmen to be enraged about!


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> While Obama is in India, I hope he will go to that place you get on the telephone when you call the HP Helpline and tell those jackasses to start speaking plain English so you can understand them.  That might be worth $200 million for at least one of those days.



You might want to call Carly Fiorina and thank her for moving help centers to India.

Good job.


----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > While Obama is in India, I hope he will go to that place you get on the telephone when you call the HP Helpline and tell those jackasses to start speaking plain English so you can understand them.  That might be worth $200 million for at least one of those days.
> ...





Sallow...would you consider changing your avatar?? 
I can't read your posts, that think freaks me out too much..


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

CMike said:


> He is taking 3,000 people and getting 900 rooms.



Their salaries are already paid for. Show me how 900 rooms cost $200 million a night

This whole thread is pure Bull Shit


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

InterestedVoter said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Obama the communist is a real issue. How about telling us about any trip that Bush spent even close to $200 million a day.
> ...



Who needs to make stuff up with a traitor in the White House. He's already spit all over allies like India, I can't imagine how he's going to screw them this time. The world hates the Muslim-in-Chief. Even his approval rating in Muslim countries is something like 18%.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> InterestedVoter said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



Obama's approval rating is 18% in Muslim countries??

You should have posted this before Tuesday, it would have swung the election


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > InterestedVoter said:
> ...



To whom?


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > He is taking 3,000 people and getting 900 rooms.
> ...



34 war ships, fighter jets, 40 planes, helicopters, limos, for starters. And not all the people he's taking are on the government payroll. Many are his supporters. I wonder if he's taking George Soros?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Ships, jets, planes and their crews are already paid for. 

What are his supporters paid?   You are not even close to $600 million
You guys believe anything that is on the internet. Can I introduce you to a Nigerian Prince friend of mine?


----------



## sitarro (Nov 4, 2010)

InterestedVoter said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Obama the communist is a real issue. How about telling us about any trip that Bush spent even close to $200 million a day.
> ...



That dick head, Barack Hussein Obama, claimed he was going to be a "different" President, he was going to govern with a Hope for Change. Now that he is actually more full of shit and spending more than ever being a pompous ass. He could have sent that jerk Hillary to India in her 757. Instead, he is going with his giant wife and brat kids along with 3,000 others. He is bringing 40 planes, not little business jets like the one he berated CEOs of flying on, big aircraft that burn thousands of gallons of jet fuel per hour. They will easily burn 80,000 gallons of fuel per hour for the 18 hour flight...... each way! That is very close to 30 million gallons of 5 dollar a gallon jet fuel. That's over 14 million in fuel and that's conservative. The 34 ships burn exponentially more than that.


----------



## sitarro (Nov 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > He is taking 3,000 people and getting 900 rooms.
> ...



The troops and the equipment being used in Iraq and Afghanistan are payed for, why do ass holes on the left pretend it is costing billions a month? Are you pretending a few missiles, bombs and ammo cost billions a month?


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?



I am glad to see him getting out and taking all his 3,000 friends. Just another presidential jaunt. We wouldn't want him being a "moonbeam" would we?


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

sitarro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



LOL! No, contractors cost billions a month. There are more contractors with boots on the ground than US Troops in Afghanistan. Keeping those corporations well fed is a must.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 4, 2010)

I really do hope he reconsiders this awful monstrosity and scales it back a bit. It really is a terrible excess. With record numbers of people living in Poverty,this trip really is in very poor taste. Please reconsider,Mr. President.


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> I really do hope he reconsiders this awful monstrosity and scales it back a bit. It really is a terrible excess. With record numbers of people living in Poverty,this trip really is in very poor taste. Please reconsider,Mr. President.



What does a few more people living in poverty have to do with presidential trips? Have we always had people living in poverty while presidents spent like drunken sailors? Of course! When you decide people living in poverty is in poor taste, do let us know.........


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 4, 2010)

shintao said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > I really do hope he reconsiders this awful monstrosity and scales it back a bit. It really is a terrible excess. With record numbers of people living in Poverty,this trip really is in very poor taste. Please reconsider,Mr. President.
> ...



lol! Don't think i said people living in Poverty is in poor taste. I said this awful monstrosity is in poor taste. It just isn't appropriate in a time of so much suffering. Poverty numbers are now at their highest in the 50yrs. of Poverty Record-keeping. $200 Million a Day really is absurd. He should reconsider.


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



When you get a guest list, do let us know. It would give your posts some meager amount of credibility.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 4, 2010)

How many Homeless and Jobless could be helped out with all that cash? Think about that for awhile. This trip really is a terrible excess.


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Oh, so what did the people living in poverty have to do with Obama's trip? Poverty has nothing to do with the article, and poor taste has nothing to do with spending 200 million for a trip. It might be poor taste to the American taxpayer, but even then, these expenses have been going on forever with presidents, nothing unusual. The only thing changing is the costs going up to make the trips, and that has more to do with the economy and value of the dollar than the number of needed people. In the overall scheme of things, it is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Nov 4, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> How many Homeless and Jobless could be helped out with all that cash? Think about that for awhile. *This trip really is a terrible excess.*


....And, *only the TOTAL NUT-JOBS ACTUALLY BELIEVE IT!!!!*


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> How many Homeless and Jobless could be helped out with all that cash? Think about that for awhile. This trip really is a terrible excess.



I cringe at government spending in general, and you can use any kind of comparison to make a point seem bad. But it has been that way in captialist America, so why make an issue out of it now? Does the "D" before the name do it for you? The black skin? What?


----------



## jillian (Nov 4, 2010)

Godboy said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> ...



the rightwingnuts can't help it, they're compulsive liars.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

sitarro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Do you expect Obama to get into a shooting war while he is in India?

Ships are deployed in the Indian Ocean regardless of whether Obama is visiting the region or not.  The costs of the ships and crews are the same whether they are off the Indian coast or not. The only difference would be the costs of moving ships to the region.

Not $600 million by a long shot


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 4, 2010)

This really shuld be a Bi-Partisan condemnation. So many people are suffering in this country. Is $200 Million a Day in Taxpayer Cash really appropriate? If you're honest,i'm sure you will condemn this trip as being an awful monstrosity. If you're not honest well?...


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey??  Anybody remember Bush's trip to India where he traded military secrets AKA nuclear weapons..to India for....get this..POMOGRANETS!!!!!

Ya I'm sure ol Georgy stowed away on a tramp steamer to get there saving the taxpayers a buttload!!!


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> This really shuld be a Bi-Partisan condemnation. So many people are suffering in this country. Is $200 Million a Day in Taxpayer Cash really appropriate? If you're honest,i'm sure you will condemn this trip as being an awful monstrosity. If you're not honest well?...



Nah, we have played the "Its not alright for Dems, ONLY for Reps" game so many times in the past before, this doesn't bother me in the least. What is good enough for the goose, is good enough for the gander. What comes around, goes around. If it ain't broke don't fix it. If congress thought is was a big deal, they can change it. But I don't see that ever happening.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 4, 2010)

shintao said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > This really shuld be a Bi-Partisan condemnation. So many people are suffering in this country. Is $200 Million a Day in Taxpayer Cash really appropriate? If you're honest,i'm sure you will condemn this trip as being an awful monstrosity. If you're not honest well?...
> ...



Ok so you're on record as supporting this awful excess. Good for you. We'll remember.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 4, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> This really shuld be a Bi-Partisan condemnation. So many people are suffering in this country. Is $200 Million a Day in Taxpayer Cash really appropriate? If you're honest,i'm sure you will condemn this trip as being an awful monstrosity. If you're not honest well?...



Are you sure it isn't 400 million a day?  You are an idiot..Honestly!!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Do you think he should play golf instead?
How about take his wife to dinner in NYC?

Nooooo......he can't do that either


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Hey??  Anybody remember Bush's trip to India where he traded military secrets AKA nuclear weapons..to India for....get this..POMOGRANETS!!!!!
> 
> Ya I'm sure ol Georgy stowed away on a tramp steamer to get there saving the taxpayers a buttload!!!



Yeah, I hate to use comparisons, even though there are so many they wouldn't fit on an aircraft carrier. Point is, IMO, it isn't going to change.

There is no reason I can think of, why these meetings must be conducted in person? It is just a security headache, a roll of the death dice for assassinations, and an unnecessary risk in general. We could either summon people to the White House, or conduct this whole affair by use of available technology.

But there is no ground swell by congress, who also plays the game, so it will never be done. We will have to wait until people take direct control over their families life and their own government to make changes.


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Yes, please do, because when the next rep president makes his 200M trips I will remind you of your bipartisan plea. I got an idea already what you will say in the Tit-Tat game.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 4, 2010)

shintao said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



Cool. Yea i'm pretty sure you'll be changing your tune on that one too. You'll be ripping the Republican President up & down and you know it. However,you can bet i'll be right there condemning the Republican President too if he or she engages in this type of awful excess. See that's the difference between you and me. It is a very big difference.


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2010)

shintao said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



Where do you think the $200 million/day comes from?


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

JScott said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Again I have to ask, what would be a ridiculously extravagant number to you Obammy worshippers? If President Bush had made the same trip, how much would have been too much. Are any of you truthful enough to answer that question? Would a million a day be reasonable to you, 5 million, 10 million?
> ...



It has been for the last 2 yrs.... why stop now?


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> $200 million a day?
> 
> If obama has a 200 man security force around him, are they getting paid $1 million a day?
> 
> Right wingers are so gullible



3000 people


----------



## boedicca (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess IT really does Take A Village.

Whatever IT is.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

Kat said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



But..but..

That's me in real life!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



It's like talking to a wall.  Even when you're presented with the facts, still you're stupid..


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2010)

Yahoo! Message Boards - General Electric Company (GE) - REPORT: US military to build kilometer-long bomb-proof tunnel - so Obama can visit Gandhi museum.

REPORT: US military to build kilometer-long bomb-proof tunnel - so Obama can visit Gandhi museum. 

Add that to the list.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Payed for by whom???? At a cost of what???

You just refuse to face the fact that this president is absolutely out of control.... why is that?


----------



## EriktheRed (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



Hammer him with *lies*, asswipe? Yeah, that's about your speed....


----------



## Revere (Nov 4, 2010)

Seems like Obama's a little overdressed for a country where they drink the same water they shit in.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The only ones I see ignoring the FACTS are you lib supporters of Oabama.... Blindly follow your dear leader like good subjects.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 4, 2010)

200M a day is an obscenely large amount of money.  I don't know if I believe that or not.  Seems way to high.  But then again, I can't help but laugh everday now.  It's like Alice in Wonderland.  You actually need to be chewing on mushrooms to MAKE the nightmare go away.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

Kind of makes ya miss the days of Crawford Ranch vacations huh???


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

shintao said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so you're on record as supporting this awful excess. Good for you. We'll remember.
> ...



Doubt that will ever happen....


----------



## boedicca (Nov 4, 2010)

CMike said:


> Yahoo! Message Boards - General Electric Company (GE) - REPORT: US military to build kilometer-long bomb-proof tunnel - so Obama can visit Gandhi museum.
> 
> REPORT: US military to build kilometer-long bomb-proof tunnel - so Obama can visit Gandhi museum.
> 
> Add that to the list.




Yes - this is on the list.

_The matter pertains to US president Barack Obamas planned visit to Mani Bhavan the Gandhi museum  on November 6, soon after he reaches Mumbai. On Monday, US secret agents visited the museum to plan Obamas security detail.

They were accompanied by officers of Mumbai Police and civic officials of the D ward (where Mani Bhavan is located). While inspecting the route and the buildings lining up the route to the museum, the Americans detected a skyscraper near Peddar road and also found the area to be highly populated.

Since it is difficult to monitor such a congested area, they came up with a quick solution which left the Indians accompanying them amazed: A bomb-proof over-ground tunnel  to be installed by US military engineers in just an hour.

The tunnel would be a kilometre long and measure 12ft by 12ft  enough to let Obamas cavalcade pass through. The tunnel would be centrally air-conditioned, fitted with close-circuit television cameras, and will be heavily guarded at every point, including, of course, its entry and exit._

http://www.dnaindia.com/mumbai/report_tunnel-for-obama-near-mani-bhavan_1461946


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 4, 2010)

*Obama is spending $200 million PER DAY on his little jaunt to India 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*

It was 800 million...same as the TARP bailout...he borrowed the money from China.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



He'a already played way more golf than Bush did in 8 years. And his big fat ass ugly wife doesn't need another meal.


----------



## Revere (Nov 4, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Kind of makes ya miss the days of Crawford Ranch vacations huh???



Yeah, but Cindy Sheehan would not hang out in a ditch in Mumbai to protest Obama like she did in Crawford, since the ditch in Mumbai is filled with raw sewage.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh lookie, they are building an above ground, bomb proof, air conditioned tunnel for Odumbo to ride in so he doesn't have to look at the peasants.

CHA CHING!


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Revere said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of makes ya miss the days of Crawford Ranch vacations huh???
> ...



Then she would feel right at home.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Oh lookie, they are building an above ground, bomb proof, air conditioned tunnel for Odumbo to ride in so he doesn't have to look at the peasants.
> 
> CHA CHING!



No matter how this thing is spun... the Obama-zombies are'nt going to care.

They'll just defend him at any cost


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Oh lookie, they are building an above ground, bomb proof, air conditioned tunnel for Odumbo to ride in so he doesn't have to look at the peasants.
> ...



Of course they will, after all, they don't care that he is good friends with a man who bombed the Pentagon, Muslim terrorist supporters, Black Separatists, and the Black Panthers. I look forward to a lot of the commies losing their jobs when there is no more tax base to pay them.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just another lie that FOX marketing is spreading.

Obama's India trip -- not as expensive as you may have heard - The Oval: Tracking the Obama presidency

I thought the lying would stop after the election.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 4, 2010)

The thread creator should get a job with FOX Marketing, so he can get paid for lying.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Just another lie that FOX marketing is spreading.
> 
> Obama's India trip -- not as expensive as you may have heard - The Oval: Tracking the Obama presidency
> 
> I thought the lying would stop after the election.



TOTAL CRAP. That link is only guessing it will cost less than what is reported. Just a leftie guessing, no facts, another CYA for Odumbo.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> The thread creator should get a job with FOX Marketing, so he can get paid for lying.



Prove it's a lie, idiot.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Wishing death the of a United States President and denigrating the mother of an honored United States soldier killed in battle.

You're batting a thousand.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...




Her son is to be honored, not his slut of a mother. And I did not wish death on a president.


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Obama the communist is a real issue.



Geeze, no sense going any further. LMAO!!!


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



I'd like to see you call any mother of a United States soldier a slut..with that soldier in the room.

Lovely language.

And I don't know why you wish the death of a United States President. No idea at all. Especially at the hands of terrorists.


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Kind of makes ya miss the days of Crawford Ranch vacations huh???



Yeah, those days are gone on the Unicorn Range for Bush. He can't saddle his stick pony anymore.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Nice try. 

I'm sure he knew his mother was a pig which is why he wanted to go back to Iraq rather than come home. Even his father couldn't stand her.


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

As I recall, the hotel is connected by tunnels to two other hotels that are also being fully rented, so no one will know where the Obamas actually spend their nights.


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Oh lookie, they are building an above ground, bomb proof, air conditioned tunnel for Odumbo to ride in so he doesn't have to look at the peasants.
> ...



And why not? It is absolutely ludicrous to carry on like the right loonies are doing here. LOL!! What a bunch of whiners. We are in the middle of a terrorist war, and the president needs to be protected.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 4, 2010)

The WH will not disclose how much is being spent for security reasons.  But be assured that the $200 Million a day is far more than is being spent.  Read the USA article.  FOX has developed a way of publishing half truths and lies in such a manner that their "faithful" will always call the truth.  They get away with it time and again.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

shintao said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



No we aren't, terrorism is now a banned word, as is Islamic terrorism. You must call it violent extremism whatever the hell that is. Besides, no Muslim terrorist would kill a Muslim brother, who is trying so hard to honor them at every turn.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> The WH will not disclose how much is being spent for security reasons.  But be assured that the $200 Million a day is far more than is being spent.  Read the USA article.  FOX has developed a way of publishing half truths and lies in such a manner that their "faithful" will always call the truth.  They get away with it time and again.



The story came out of India, not FOX. 

Gee, did you hear that FOX had triple the viewers on election nite of any other network, five times as much as  cable shows like pMSNBC.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > If President Bush had made the same trip, how much would have been too much. Are any of you truthful enough to answer that question? Would a million a day be reasonable to you, 5 million, 10 million?
> ...



wtf.
that was trips FOR OUR TROOPS.
and unemployment was at 5% AND the economy was good.
gawd you people are friggen PATHETIC.
the Obama's are THE MOST extravagant classless people I have every seen. 
I can't see ANY GOOD REASON for this BOYKING to take this trip at THIS TIME.
It's sickening.


----------



## Revere (Nov 4, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> The WH will not disclose how much is being spent for security reasons.  But be assured that the $200 Million a day is far more than is being spent.  Read the USA article.  FOX has developed a way of publishing half truths and lies in such a manner that their "faithful" will always call the truth.  They get away with it time and again.



How can you "assure" anything of the sort?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

So let me get this straight:

An "anonymous source" in India said "$200 million a day" and you dumbasses bought it?

$200 million a day.  Think about that for a second.  

The estimate is that Iraq cost about 2 billion per week*.  That's about $285,000 per day.  

You people think that a presidential entourage could even feasibly match that?

Damn some of you people are dense.  

*
The Iraq War Will Cost Us $3 Trillion, and Much More - washingtonpost.com


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



Add "general douchebag" on top of "dumbass".


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sticks and stones....

But keep kissing Obama's Muslim ass.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> So let me get this straight:
> 
> An "anonymous source" in India said "$200 million a day" and you dumbasses bought it?
> 
> ...



Anonymous to you maybe. I guess if you don't read it on PUFFHO or Daily Kos you don't believe it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



Gee,  you didn't act so non-chalant in your response to my neg rep.

So now Obama is a Muslim too?

You are obviously dumber than bricks.

I am still laughing at your belief that 200 million a day was a legitimate figure.  

If you are a super villain, would you hold the world ransom for 100 million-billion dollars?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight:
> ...



And known to you?

This should be fun.

Who said it?

Even if the top economist in India said it, I'd know it's bullshit.  That number is too absurd to be believed.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...





Economy was good?

No..it wasn't.

We'd already had multiple huge corporations failing and lots of people losing their jobs. They just didn't go on unemployment.

Add in..we had a huge tax cut that blew a hole in the budget along with 2 wars. 2. And completely unfunded.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



You are the one challenging it. You have to prove its a lie.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> You are the one challenging it. You have to prove its a lie.



Not really.  I just have to read your link:



> "The huge amount of around $200 million would be spent on security, stay and other aspects of the Presidential visit," a top official of the Maharashtra Government privy to the arrangements for the high-profile visit said.



So who is the "top official of the Maharashtra Government"?

You claimed you knew.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 4, 2010)

It's 1.6 trillion dollars ....half of that goes to George Soros to provide the catering..


----------



## bornright (Nov 4, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> ...



If you think about the large number of ships (I believe the number was 34) it is not an unbelievable figure.  There were also a large number of aircraft being sent to the area.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Only a dumb liberal would consider "GIVING the people their money back" as Blowing a hole in the Guberments budget.
good gawd.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Only a dumb conservative thinks that living in this wonderful country with all it's benefits should be free. Spoken like a true commie.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



ALL THE WONDERFUL BENIFITS????
that i friggen worked all MY LIFE to give to myself..you speak like A TRUE COMMIE.
and it's scary. you should move to a communist country, write back and tell us how WONDERFUL it is.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> It's 1.6 trillion dollars ....half of that goes to George Soros to provide the catering..



I thought it was a gillion Spacebucks?


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 4, 2010)

This sucker'll  cost more than the moon landing!!!


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Just another lie that FOX marketing is spreading.
> 
> Obama's India trip -- not as expensive as you may have heard - The Oval: Tracking the Obama presidency
> 
> I thought the lying would stop after the election.



So Im supposed to believe that rag?

Whatever... all they did was say they dont know Jack Shit!


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

shintao said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



Wait... didnt our dear leader say that there was no war on terror?
Its an "overseas contigency effort" 

Its laughable the ends you guys are going to in order to spin this your way... bottom line is, we cant afford for him to go there NO MATTER WHAT THE COST! (At least not with all the planes trains and automobiles our gov't owns)

Its like he is going into exhile... or we are invading India.

I'd be offended if I were Indian.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Cool... at least I know you are sticking to your liberal playbook.

Oh, and the economy was great for me... and corporations fail every day... nothing new.
They are just dropping like flies right now, and that is a bit worrisome to me.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

Kat said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



You honestly think a presidential entourage can spend as much as we spent to quarter, arm, and feed several hundred thousands troops in Iraq?

You guys are pumping gas on Mars.


----------



## paperview (Nov 4, 2010)

bornright said:


> If you think about the large number of ships (I believe the number was 34) it is not an unbelievable figure.  There were also a large number of aircraft being sent to the area.


The 34 ships crap is bullshit.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> This sucker'll  cost more than the moon landing!!!



We had to borrow the money from Pizza the Hut.

Now we are screwed.  Because "Pizza is going to send out for you".


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Corporations like Arthur Anderson? Really? Every day?


----------



## Revere (Nov 4, 2010)

paperview said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > If you think about the large number of ships (I believe the number was 34) it is not an unbelievable figure.  There were also a large number of aircraft being sent to the area.
> ...



You can source something that contradicts that?


----------



## Rozman (Nov 4, 2010)

It's all about keeping Michelle and the girls happy!


----------



## Scaybeez (Nov 4, 2010)

Kat said:


> Bad thing is that even on the factcheck, they are not denying the trip...just saying the cost is exaggerated. I get from that it is still costing a LOT.



Perhaps you're reading what you want to into the Factcheck page?  All it states is that there is no credible evidence to support the claim that this trip is costing $200 mil. per day.  In fact, it's nearly impossible that it is.  

Are people honestly so blinded by their dislike of Obama that they're willing to believe even this innane garbage?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

Scaybeez said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Bad thing is that even on the factcheck, they are not denying the trip...just saying the cost is exaggerated. I get from that it is still costing a LOT.
> ...



The answer is:  "Yes".


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Commies don't pay taxes.

I do.

It's the price of a civil society..along with clean water, safe food and drugs, firemen, policemen, courts, streets, streetlights, bridges, tunnels, subways, buses, airports, trains, electrical grids, sewage, sanitation, highways, etc...


----------



## paperview (Nov 4, 2010)

*""I think there has been a lot of creative writing that's been done on  this trip over the last few days," he said. "We obviously have some  support role for presidential travel ... but I will take the liberty  this time of dismissing as absolutely absurd, this notion that somehow  we are deploying 10 percent of the Navy, some 34 ships and an aircraft  carrier in support of the president's trip to Asia -- that's just  comical."**- Pentagon Spokesmen Geoff Morrell*
Security Entourage Earning Epic Reputation Ahead of Obama India Visit - FoxNews.com

I swear some of you righties are just fucking knuts.


----------



## paperview (Nov 4, 2010)

Revere said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...


See above.

Does that put the lie to rest?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

paperview said:


> *""i think there has been a lot of creative writing that's been done on  this trip over the last few days," he said. "we obviously have some  support role for presidential travel ... But i will take the liberty  this time of dismissing as absolutely absurd, this notion that somehow  we are deploying 10 percent of the navy, some 34 ships and an aircraft  carrier in support of the president's trip to asia -- that's just  comical."
> 
> *security entourage earning epic reputation ahead of obama india visit - foxnews.com
> 
> ...



lmao.


----------



## Scaybeez (Nov 4, 2010)

Revere said:


> You can source something that contradicts that?



Generally speaking, the President doesn't announce how many cars, or planes, or ships are going to be used in his visits for safety reasons.  Why this is difficult for people, I don't understand.

I mean, do the math, why in God's name would the President spent more per day on a diplomatic visit to India than is spent per day on a major war in Afghanistan?  The story simply doesn't add up.


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

Scaybeez said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Bad thing is that even on the factcheck, they are not denying the trip...just saying the cost is exaggerated. I get from that it is still costing a LOT.
> ...



Nah, it sounds plausible, and would be better if fox was the source (They will tell us anything). Renting three hotels is expensive, plus security & the navy. The travel, the entourage. And then the devaluation of the USD. Damn near takes a wheel barrow of money just to get a shave, hair cut and shoe shine these days.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

Scaybeez said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > You can source something that contradicts that?
> ...



How dare you try and insert logic and common sense into a conservative paranoia fest!

HARUMPH!

(Once again, a tip of the hat to the conservatives who called bullshit on this story).


----------



## paperview (Nov 4, 2010)

Scaybeez said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > You can source something that contradicts that?
> ...


The claim was so absurd, a Pentagon official finally did come out and gave the lie repeaters a nice long tall glass of Shut The Fuck Up.


----------



## Rozman (Nov 4, 2010)

Are they or are they not taking 3000 people?
Are they or are they not taking over the whole Hotel?


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

Scaybeez said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > You can source something that contradicts that?
> ...



He wants to show the locals what US power and presence is all about.


----------



## shintao (Nov 4, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> The estimate is that Iraq cost about 2 billion per week*.  That's about $285,000 per day.



That's $285,714,286.00 a day. Lot of bread.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

BlogPost - Obama's India trip clouded by election results and misinformation on costGibbs also noted that the same reports asserted 34 U.S. warships were being positioned off the Indian coast, a claim he said the Pentagon has denied. "That is simply not true," he said.

Major presidential trips raise the eyebrows of the opposing party, but they will not run the bill up to the equivalent of an NBA basketball team. During Bill Clinton's tenure, his $42.8 million price-tag on his trip to Africa raised cackles. Under George W. Bush, Harry M. Reid (D-Nev.) asked the General Accounting Office to investigate how much taxpayers spent on trips around the country for GOP fundraisers (The Post's Dana Milbank said an estimate came to around $15.7 million). 

"Whenever a president travels, he or she takes a mini-White House with them, from bulletproof limousines to gaggles of aides. This can come in awfully handy when trouble happens," David Jackson writes in USA Today. "But $200 million a day? Not even close."


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

Trip to Mumbai | FactCheck.org

This story has spread rapidly among the president&#8217;s critics, but there is simply no evidence to support it. And common sense should lead anyone to doubt it. For example, the entire U.S. war effort in Afghanistan currently costs less than that &#8212; about $5.7 billion per month, according to the Congressional Research Service, or roughly $190 million per day. How could a peaceful state visit cost more than a war?

What else can you get for $200 million? Try the New Jersey Nets basketball team or possibly the Hope diamond &#8212; if only the Smithsonian were selling it.

The hard-to-swallow claim originated with a Nov. 2 Press Trust of India article quoting an unnamed "top official" in the government of Maharashtra (one of India&#8217;s states). The source was quoted as saying that Obama&#8217;s upcoming trip to Mumbai will cost $200 million per day for security and living arrangements, among other things. The story claimed that the president would be accompanied by about 3,000 people, including Secret Service agents, government officials and journalists, and will stay at the Taj Mahal Hotel &#8212; the scene of a 2008 terrorist attack.

We find stories based on anonymous sources always deserve special caution, especially when they come from only one news organization. In this case, the anonymous official is not even in the U.S. government, and any information about costs would necessarily have come second-hand at best, an added reason for caution.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

Do Conseratives ever get tired of lying?

Do Conservatives ever get tired of being gullible?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Try to keep up RW.
> 
> His posse numbers in the thousands, and he's bringing along 34 warships.



Idiot!

Trip to Mumbai | FactCheck.org


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

shintao said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > The estimate is that Iraq cost about 2 billion per week*.  That's about $285,000 per day.
> ...



I agree.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Do Conseratives ever get tired of lying?
> 
> Do Conservatives ever get tired of being gullible?



I am going to go with "gullible" on this one.  Most liars are savvy enough to realize that their lies need to at least be plausible.

Gullible people are just perpetually stupid.


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Trip to Mumbai | FactCheck.org
> 
> This story has spread rapidly among the presidents critics, but there is simply no evidence to support it. And common sense should lead anyone to doubt it. For example, the entire U.S. war effort in Afghanistan currently costs less than that  about $5.7 billion per month, according to the Congressional Research Service, or roughly $190 million per day. How could a peaceful state visit cost more than a war?
> 
> ...



"fact check" is a left wing organization. What they say is meaningless.


----------



## CMike (Nov 4, 2010)

Yanno...I am sick of the Obamas pissing away taxpayers' money on their extravagant trips and vacations.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



And you still have not come up with one bit of proof that it is not. 

 Keep up the negative reps. I want to see if I can break the record for negatives.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> It's 1.6 trillion dollars ....half of that goes to George Soros to provide the catering..



Now that you mention it, I think about 25% of the $200 million goes to feeding Michelle Obama every day.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 4, 2010)

india reported he is taking 34 naval ships with him too.

pentagon dismissed that claim several house ago.


----------



## paperview (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...


Considering the source that it came from has already been proven to be bullshit, maybe that might guide your thinking in the bullshit detector department.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

Liberty said:


> india reported he is taking 34 naval ships with him too.
> 
> pentagon dismissed that claim several house ago.



Of course they did, they are following orders of the C-in-C.


----------



## Scaybeez (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Of course they did, they are following orders of the C-in-C.



I urge you to exercise some common sense in determining the validity of this story.  Honestly, does it make sense to you that a diplomatic mission would cost more per day than a war?  I mean, c'mon...  I get the whole "I don't like the President" routine, but you're hurting your own reputation by buying into this thing.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 4, 2010)

snopes.com: President Obama's Asian Trip - $200 Million per Day?

FALSE


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > india reported he is taking 34 naval ships with him too.
> ...



Do you guys ever tire of being humiliated??


$200 million


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Don't get testy, I know you are still smarting from your humiliating defeat on Tuesday.


----------



## JScott (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



I can only wonder at what information you listened too to arrive at your election choices.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm watching Rachel Maddow elegantly and comprehensively demolish this fairy tale right now.

Under the segment title:

Home of the Whopper 

lol


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 4, 2010)

CMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trip to Mumbai | FactCheck.org
> ...



Maddow was just commenting, brilliantly, on what you just did here.  In the rightwing subculture,

no non-rightwing source of information is allowed to be credible.  Therefore, an insulated, impenetrable circle of rightwing-friendly sources are the only rightwing acceptable sources.

It's the equivalent of a real life conversation I once had many moons ago with a  Jehovah's witness.  I asked him how he knew something was true.  He said because it's in the Bible.  I asked him how its being in the Bible made it true.  He said, because it's the Bible.


----------



## marksinvirginia (Nov 4, 2010)

Give a colored man a credit card and he goes wild.   What did you expect?


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

Wait..Glenn Beck said he was spending 2 BILLION a day on that trip.

Must be true.


----------



## del (Nov 4, 2010)

marksinvirginia said:


> Give a colored man a credit card and he goes wild.   What did you expect?



give a redneck a computer and he goes stupid.

what did you expect?


----------



## marksinvirginia (Nov 4, 2010)

Scaybeez said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Of course they did, they are following orders of the C-in-C.
> ...





************************************

Face it... his credit card is going to be revoked in January 2011.   The guy is just doing what those people do best;   spending whitie's money while the spending is still good.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Economically it good for India...helps keep them employed.  

It's not like there's anywhere to go in the United States after all.


----------



## rdean (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How come right wingers never believe the truth, but always believe the most far out and weird bullshit?  Are their tiny brains just wired that way?  Is it moldy communion wafers?  What could it be?  A bad batch of moonshine?  Trailer fumes?  What could it be?  I'm, pardon the word, "mystified".


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Nov 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Hey??  Anybody remember Bush's trip to India where he traded military secrets AKA nuclear weapons..to India for....get this..POMOGRANETS!!!!!
> 
> Ya I'm sure ol Georgy stowed away on a tramp steamer to get there saving the taxpayers a buttload!!!


....And, how can we forget about *DADDY Bush's non-trip**!!!*​


----------



## rdean (Nov 4, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



Is that a "no"?


----------



## marksinvirginia (Nov 4, 2010)

del said:


> marksinvirginia said:
> 
> 
> > Give a colored man a credit card and he goes wild.   What did you expect?
> ...





***********************************

Nice 5th grader try!    Appreciate your not disputing the premise.

That was kind of interesting.


----------



## rdean (Nov 4, 2010)

Why not two hundred billion?

Or two hundred trillion?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr. Shaman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Hey??  Anybody remember Bush's trip to India where he traded military secrets AKA nuclear weapons..to India for....get this..POMOGRANETS!!!!!
> ...



I suppose if Obama was a successful President and the citizens weren't suffering so much, people wouldn't mind.

 Seems arrogant and shows a lack of concern in my book...


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Yea, if he was successful.

There is a site called, "What the fuck has Obama done so far?".  

Do a search for that phrase, go to the site and you can see his entire list of failures.  If I post the site, I will probably get banned.  Multiple threads and all.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> I'm watching Rachel Maddow elegantly and comprehensively demolish this fairy tale right now.
> 
> Under the segment title:
> 
> ...




Maddow, the carpet muncher? Has she had her sex change yet?


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...


What The Fuck Has Obama Done So Far? | Disinformation
If you take that site as seriously meaning anything you just sad.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...


What The Fuck Has Obama Done So Far? | Disinformation

If you take this site (http://whatthefuckhasobamadonesofar.com/) as seriously meaning anything you are just sad.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Even if he were only spending 10 million a day, why does he have to go there? He spit on India with his Pakistan policy. He stopped production of the F-22's which India was a big customer for and he sides with the Pakistanis (his Muslim brothers) over the Kashmir problem. 

And Odumbo is a Muslim. Hindus hate Muslims because they slaughtered 80 million Hindus.

And then he goes to Indonesia where he will pray at a mosque. Maybe he will finally admit he has never been a Christian. You do know that there were major anti-Obama protests before he was supposed to go there a few months ago, don't you? The people rioted until they took down the the statue of 'Boy Obama' from the public square. They don't like him and I have the photos of them desecrating his picture and throwing shoes at it. If he needs security anywhere it's Indonesia.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a fucking moron who believes everything you read.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> ...



What's with all the name calling around here? How old are you - 12?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...


I apologize.

You are uninformed and unintelligent if you believe everything you read.

Better?


----------



## shintao (Nov 5, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I suppose if Obama was a successful President and the citizens weren't suffering so much, people wouldn't mind.
> 
> Seems arrogant and shows a lack of concern in my book...



But he went to India to thank them for talking Republican jobs and to wish them the greatest of success with using your personal information to sell to China. Don't worry! He will bow on behalf of Bush while he is there.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 5, 2010)

shintao said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose if Obama was a successful President and the citizens weren't suffering so much, people wouldn't mind.
> ...



Huh.. a tad confusing..


----------



## JFK_USA (Nov 5, 2010)

I have no idea why I am arguing with people that have an IQ less than 50 but that is the republican party so here it goes. 

First off, no matter what, the most important thing is to keep the president safe at all times. Going as a private citizen is just never going to happen. Are you going to complain when Bush did it? Hell no because you hate Obama and anything he does is destroying the country. 

Second. It doesn't cost $200 million a day, that is an absurd number. They have to protect the president at whatever cost it takes to do it has to be done. The pentagon even came out and said it was absurd to even suggest that. 

But I guess Obama is out to get us. 






*WE ARE SAVING THE WORLD FROM OBAMA. I WANT MY COOKIE.*


----------



## LiberalNut (Nov 5, 2010)

The fact free world has reared it's ugly head.  It doesn't matter to these idiots that this story is absurd.  It doesn't.  34 warships, please.  DoD, the pentagon has called this claim absurd.  200 million a day, absurd.  The right wing noise machine is simply referncing itself as the source of the story.

It's made up bullshit.

But that doesn't matter.  The drones saw it on hannity, heard it on Limbaugh saw it again on Beck and read it in the Drudge report.  So, like Kenyan births, death panels and the like, this lie goes into the pantheon of absolute lies that the wingnuts take as gospel.

It's really pityful.


----------



## Conspiracist (Nov 5, 2010)

JFK_USA said:


> I have no idea why I am arguing with people that have an IQ less than 50 but that is the republican party so here it goes.
> 
> First off, no matter what, the most important thing is to keep the president safe at all times. Going as a private citizen is just never going to happen. Are you going to complain when Bush did it? Hell no because you hate Obama and anything he does is destroying the country.
> 
> ...



You couldn't find a wheel chair bound Downs Syndrome kid?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

LiberalNut said:


> The fact free world has reared it's ugly head.  It doesn't matter to these idiots that this story is absurd.  It doesn't.  34 warships, please.  DoD, the pentagon has called this claim absurd.  200 million a day, absurd.  The right wing noise machine is simply referncing itself as the source of the story.
> 
> It's made up bullshit.
> 
> ...



There will be no retractions, no internal outrage that they screwed up a story so badly, blame will be placed on some anonymous Indian news source and their final conclusion will still be "I don't care what its costs....Obama is still spending too much"

Six months from now we will still have posts on this board about how Obama spent $200 million a day for a trip to India. Hell, we still get posts about a weekend trip to NYC


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 5, 2010)

Got to this whole debacle late. Sorry.

It's ridiculous that we've lost the ability to debunk ANYTHING. If it's on the internet then it's instantly true and can be cited to. This is absolutely insane guys. We believe anything now.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



Thanks for the post....it reveals a lot

So what is the Republicans key objective for the next two years?  Keep Obama from being re-elected

So now they control the House and can filibuster the Senate meaning they induce gridlock

Now, since they can't control the President on foreign policy successes they have to make up lies to make all foreign policy trips appear to be wastes of taxpayer dollars.

$200 million a day?   And they got the right wing media clowns to jump on it?  No wonder Breitbart and O'Keefe are their media favorites


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 5, 2010)

Our far right posters again showed exactly how easily they are brain-washed.  It makes one wonder how many other times they have believed a completely false talking point and how much these false talking points have molded their political beliefs.
I bet they are pissed off about a lot of things that are just plain not true.
On the MSN UK boards there are people who post stuff daily that they picked up from one of their leaders (Rush, Drudge, Hannity; etc) and typically about a hour later the thread is dead because the thread's subject turns out to be bullshit,,,again.


----------



## blu (Nov 5, 2010)

and fox new followers really believe that they aren't lemmings that just gobble up anything thrown at them LOL


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching Rachel Maddow elegantly and comprehensively demolish this fairy tale right now.
> ...



Ah, so all you have is an ad hominem attack?  Weren't you just complaining about an ad hominem attack on you a few posts ago?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



So, about 3 posts after you call Rachel Maddow a 'carpet muncher' you're labeling namecallers as 12 year olds.

Good work, laddie.

lol


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 5, 2010)

That's what kills me about this forum board.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Not an adhominem, just a true description. Are you homophobic?


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
The Following 3 Users Say Thank You to barenakedislam For This Useful Post:
chesswarsnow (Yesterday), syrenn (Yesterday), The Infidel (11-03-2010)*

nuf said


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dante said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> ...


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



par for the course.

The New and Improved USMB. 

Right Wing World needed a new place to rest it's head. Most of the 'new' right wing members here are rejects from right wing sites, where they were an embarrassment for the right wingers who had IQ's over 2 digits. The migration of wingnutty Tea Baggers and other assorted cuckoos is not complete. I hear there is a new wave coming.


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> That's what kills me about this forum board.



well, barenaked-insanity, is alive and well on USMB.

Yes, about 3 posts after they call Rachel Maddow a 'carpet muncher' they will feel no shame in labeling others as namecallers and 12 year olds.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 5, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Arrogant lack of concern?

Where does that come from??

Again..India is one of the most populated places on the planet. They are also a fast rising economic power. That means that population has cash. 

They also suffered a terrible terrorist attack at the Taj Mahal. So that President Obama is going to stay there is a 2 fer.

It shows solidarity with an ally in the fight against terrorism.

It's an encouragement to expand trade with a country where we export our goods and services too.

Sometime I really don't get all these "business friendly" conservatives. Who are constantly letting ideology trump real capitalism.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 5, 2010)

JFK_USA said:


> I have no idea why I am arguing with people that have an IQ less than 50 but that is the republican party so here it goes.
> 
> First off, no matter what, the most important thing is to keep the president safe at all times. Going as a private citizen is just never going to happen. Are you going to complain when Bush did it? Hell no because you hate Obama and anything he does is destroying the country.
> 
> ...




Where are the wingnuts denouncing the use of this photo in a political discussion?  Where's daveman?  Where are the Witches Of USMB?  Where are the Sarah defenders?


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

Right Wing World has spread another 'Vince Foster Suicide" fake story to their willing audience. 

Poor stupid lightweight conservatives. It would be more hilarious if it weren't so sad.

wait!  It's hilarious! 

people have actually defended this fake bullshit story.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 5, 2010)

Will there be Golf? You know how much the Hopey Changey loves his Golf.


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Will there be Golf? You know how much the Hopey Changey loves his Golf.



no matter how much idjits like you try to hide facts...


Right Wing World has spread another 'Vince Foster Suicide" fake story to their willing audience. 

Poor stupid lightweight conservatives. It would be more hilarious if it weren't so sad.

wait!  It's hilarious! 

people have actually defended this fake bullshit story.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 5, 2010)

Geez. I just asked about Golf. The Hopey Changey gots to play that Golf.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Will there be Golf? You know how much the Hopey Changey loves his Golf.



Libo....Interesting lack of contrition after your outrage yesterday.  You really bought a bill of goods didn't you?
What ever happened to your 34 warships?
What happened to your 3000 people in the Taj Mahal?
What happened to the $200 million a day?


Now all you got left is Golf???


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 5, 2010)

Well,will there be Golf? Just asking.


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

The Following 3 Users Say Thank You to barenakedislam For This Useful Post:
chesswarsnow (Yesterday), syrenn (Yesterday), The Infidel (11-03-2010)



barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## konradv (Nov 5, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Will there be Golf? You know how much the Hopey Changey loves his Golf.



Considering the wingnuts' penchant for making things up, I'm starting to believe he doesn't even play golf.  This is only going to get worse, folks.  They can't even hide the crazy for a week!  How can they possibly believe they're going to be able to beat Obama in 2012?  By then they'll have no credibility whatsoever.  It'll be '96 all over again!


----------



## boedicca (Nov 5, 2010)

Recent reports state that Obama is not taking 34 Warships, but what he is doing is even worse.

He's bringing his Teleprompter to talk to India's Parliament.

Pathetic.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 5, 2010)

konradv said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be Golf? You know how much the Hopey Changey loves his Golf.
> ...



lol! Yea because the Republican Party is dead & buried forever right? And now it's "There is no way the Republicans can beat the Obama." Man,if we believed your predictions,the Republican Party would have completely given up and closed up shop or good. Now you're telling us that it's impossible for the Republicans to beat your Obama? I consider this a good sign. Every time you guys declare the Republican Party dead & buried,they seem to do incredibly well. So is it impossible to beat the Obama? I don't think so. I guess we'll see though. But we'll remember your predictions.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Recent reports state that Obama is not taking 34 Warships, but what he is doing is even worse.
> 
> He's bringing his Teleprompter to talk to India's Parliament.
> 
> Pathetic.



Golly gee Boe...

No 34 warships?
No 3000 guests jamming the Taj Mahal?
No $200 million a day?

You seemed so positive yesterday when you were lecturing me


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

*President Obama's trip to India will not cost American taxpayers $200 million each day.

The United States Navy will not be sending 34 warships just to defend the President on his trip. *

-------------------

Those who watched Anderson Cooper 360, Keith Olbermann's Countdown, or the Rachel Maddow Show all know this truth...Readers of many non-partisan sources including Factcheck.org and Snopes also know...However, many Fox News viewers of Sean Hanity and Glen Beck may still beleive the myth, since both talk show hosts told the tall tale as if it was a proven fact. 

*Now, Fox News is even contradicting themselves in a recent article which simultaneously perpetuates and debunks the Obama India trip myth.* Fox News perpetuates, then debunks the Obama India trip story - National Political Buzz | Examiner.com

--------------------


LOL[/QUOTE]


----------



## konradv (Nov 5, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



But if you believe Republican predictions, Clinton was "irrelevant"!  How'd that turn out for you?    Who said "dead and buried"?   Gotcha worried, eh?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

konradv said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...




He wasn't irrelevant enough....so they impeached him


Expect the same with Obama


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Too much caffeine and tannin in the tea.


----------



## blu (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 5, 2010)

And what's up with that tunnel thing they're building? Yea that's not too over the top. Must be nice living in Hopey Changey Land. So delusional.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Nov 5, 2010)

I seriously doubt Gandhi would approve of that tunnel monstrosity. What a waste. How sad.


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

blu said:


>



who very appropriate


----------



## JScott (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



And you voted, right?


----------



## JScott (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



When someone posts something so moronic as the OP, what else can you say?


----------



## JScott (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> LiberalNut said:
> 
> 
> > The fact free world has reared it's ugly head.  It doesn't matter to these idiots that this story is absurd.  It doesn't.  34 warships, please.  DoD, the pentagon has called this claim absurd.  200 million a day, absurd.  The right wing noise machine is simply referncing itself as the source of the story.
> ...



It really doesnt matter who originated the story, its who believed the story that counts.


----------



## blu (Nov 5, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> And what's up with that tunnel thing they're building? Yea that's not too over the top. Must be nice living in Hopey Changey Land. So delusional.


----------



## blu (Nov 5, 2010)

will snopes be called a liberal rag when they list this story as false like after the birther posting?


----------



## blu (Nov 5, 2010)

obama will be giving this 200million straight to hamas after he prays to mecca with them


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 5, 2010)

Just got out of the car coming back to work from lunch.  Beck tried (that's the word really) to defend himself from all the attacks he's gotten over misreporting the 2 billion dollar trip figure.

It was funny because first of all he acted like it was some secret cover-up for the administration not to report the cost of the trip.  That's standard practice.  But it was really funny when he played the clip of him saying it had been reported from trusted sources...then backpedalling and saying he never did more than estimate.

Olbermann is terrible. Beck is laughable.


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

blu said:


> obama will be giving this 200million straight to hamas after he prays to mecca with them



yeah. Obama really fucked up when he stopped the last few terrorist attacks on AMerica. What is that man thinking?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> And what's up with that tunnel thing they're building? Yea that's not too over the top. Must be nice living in Hopey Changey Land. So delusional.



WTF are you rambling about?   A Hopey Changey tunnel??


----------



## CMike (Nov 5, 2010)

Security Entourage Earning Epic Reputation Ahead of Obama India Visit - FoxNews.com

_But with a security entourage the size of a modest army supposedly buffering President Obama on his visit Friday, the Indian government is welcoming its long-awaited guest for three days of talks aimed at strengthening ties and trade between the world's two largest democracies. 

The logistical details of the trip are mind-boggling and if not for an historic midterm election surely would have dominated the headlines over the past week. With the president and his staff making a point to stay at the Mumbai hotel ravaged by terrorists in 2008, the security arrangements have become the stuff of legend before Air Force One even takes off. 

The details on the trip, extensively reported in the Indian media but strongly disputed by U.S. officials, read like lyrics for a hawkish version of "The 12 Days of Christmas." 

The president will be accompanied by 40 aircraft, 3,000 people, a fleet of cars and 34 warships, according to a string of blow-by-blow news updates. The Press Trust of India quoted an official in the state of Maharashtra pegging the cost at $200 million a day. _


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 5, 2010)

So FauxNews is quoting an Indian newspaper that has even less credibility when it comes to predicting the president's finances than an American newspaper.

Wow. That's insanity for you.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

I am on record saying, even if it is'nt 200M a day... its way too much. We cant afford to have him jaunting all over the world with such a huge group of staff and friends.

Does the following really need to be done?

* Both Air Force 1's and both Marine 1's 
* Two jets, armed with advanced communication and security systems 
* Over 40 cars which will be part of the presidents convoy 
* 13 heavy-lift aircraft with high-tech equipment, 
* Three helicopters 
* 3,000 total people including Secret Service agents, U.S. government officials, and journalists 
* 500 US security personnel 
* 560 rooms have been booked for those people 
* An interception and obstruction device 
* Sniffer dogs 
* Rescue gadgets 
* Coconut removal
* Tunnels....

Ever hear of a teleconference.... or maybe just a smaller detail of staff and "accompanyments"

Besides.... I have still NOT seen any proof that this is FALSE, just that it is'nt as much as stated.... NO FIGURES to dispute it.

Why does'nt the White House tell us what it will cost... we dont need times and places for security reasons, but tell us what it will cost. 

*IS THAT ASKING TOO MUCH?*


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> I am on record saying, even if it is'nt 200M a day... its way too much. We cant afford to have him jaunting all over the world with such a huge group of staff and friends.
> 
> Does the following really need to be done?
> 
> ...



Sorry Infield....but based on your bizarre misinformation campaign from yesterday can we get a link?

Are you sure Obama is not bringing the entire US Marine Corps with him for security?
Maybe you should check


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes. It is (asking too much).

You have no fucking clue what the hell he's really doing over there.

Let me repeat that. He's the fucking president. He does important stuff. He does secret stuff. He does stuff that you can't even comprehend if you had it explained to you. He's not even going to tell you all the stuff he's doing because he has just that much stuff to do and you dont NEED to KNOW. That's right. Being a fucking citizen doesnt mean you get to know all the stuff he's doing.

And unless you cite to your sources, I don't necessarily believe that list you've probably copied and pasted from some RandPaul nutjob site.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > I am on record saying, even if it is'nt 200M a day... its way too much. We cant afford to have him jaunting all over the world with such a huge group of staff and friends.
> ...



Maybe you should smart ass....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> Security Entourage Earning Epic Reputation Ahead of Obama India Visit - FoxNews.com
> 
> _But with a security entourage the size of a modest army supposedly buffering President Obama on his visit Friday, the Indian government is welcoming its long-awaited guest for three days of talks aimed at strengthening ties and trade between the world's two largest democracies.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike

I was trying to find a link that showed what a bunch of fucking morons FoxNews is

No wonder they are a laughing stock when it comes to credibility in the news business.  34 warships, 10% of our entire fleet, 3000 people......

That is classic!


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > I am on record saying, even if it is'nt 200M a day... its way too much. We cant afford to have him jaunting all over the world with such a huge group of staff and friends.
> ...



I will just quote what I said yesterday.



The Infidel said:


> Wait... didnt our dear leader say that there was no war on terror?
> Its an "overseas contigency effort"
> 
> Its laughable the ends you guys are going to in order to spin this your way... *bottom line is, we cant afford for him to go there NO MATTER WHAT THE COST! (At least not with all the planes trains and automobiles our gov't owns)*
> ...



I never quoted Indian news... I just want to know how much, and why? *(Bandwagon... maybe, but no misinformation)*

All we get is your wrong... no proof, no figures, just.... your wrong.

Not good enough for me.

Guess you guys never asked that of Boosh... I did, and got NO answers there either.

I dont like it... NO matter who is in office.

Oh, and I thought this was going to be the most transperant gov't ever


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 5, 2010)

Again, here you are...with no knowledge of politics even APPROACHING the president's and yet you still cling to your little comment that even 1$ would be too much.

You dont know why he's going. You don't know how much it's costing. You have no idea of how it fits into international politics. You have no idea as to how it protects us for him to go over.

You.

Just.

Don't.

Know.

What a maroon.

When you blindly attack someone, your credibility when you continue to attack him gets lower

and lower
             and lower
                     and lower


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Security Entourage Earning Epic Reputation Ahead of Obama India Visit - FoxNews.com
> ...



The Press Trust of India will soon start quoting FOX News and the circle jerk will be complete.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Again, here you are...with no knowledge of politics even APPROACHING the president's and yet you still cling to your little comment that even 1$ would be too much.
> 
> You dont know why he's going. You don't know how much it's costing. You have no idea of how it fits into international politics. You have no idea as to how it protects us for him to go over.
> 
> ...



I could give a fuck how I appear to you nor rightwinger, Dante or anyone else.... 

I am a taxpayer not a subject.... and I suspect I know a Hell of alot more than you do about how this gov't is SUPPOSED to work.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



OK .....Here is the deal, whether you like it or not

Barack Obama is the President of the United States

He is the leader of the free world, Commander in Chief of the strongest military on earth, Leader of the country with the largest economy on earth, President of the Richest nation on earth

As such he is responsible for representing the US around the world. That involves taking Air Force One, that involves bringing security people, it involves bringing communications, staff and whatever else he needs.

EVERY President since FDR has traveled overseas to represent our nation abroad. President Obama is doing the same thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

Dante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Does this mean that Fox News has farmed out its investigative arm to India?


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> OK .....Here is the deal, whether you like it or not
> 
> Barack Obama is the President of the United States
> 
> ...



I realize that... they all do it.

It has just been way over the top with this guy. 
Your correct, we are the richest nation on earth, but if we dont tone the spending down ASAP, we wont be for long.... I am just trying to sound the alarm.
We cant afford to keep throwing billions out the door like we have for several years.

I wasnt here during Bush's term in office. You would have heard me doing the same with him... maybe even worse than with Obama b/c Bush was supposed to be a "conservative" and he was no such animal.

I personally think this hole story was a ploy to take our eye off the ball.... and I am guilty of falling for it.... THERE... is that better.

While we all watched this and the election... we missed the $600,000,000.00 that was barrowed from the Fed... (quantitative easing) That was a much bigger story, but kept very quiet.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > The Press Trust of India will soon start quoting FOX News and the circle jerk will be complete.
> ...




OK... that was funny


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching Rachel Maddow elegantly and comprehensively demolish this fairy tale right now.
> ...



Wow, you're kind of nasty.  Must be that "family values" and "morals" thing.


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



When you make stuff up, you don't need to investigate.

All you need is:

Creative writers.

A lack of morals.

And the most important, a really stupid and gullible audience who are easily misled.

Republicans want to believe anything bad about Obama so much, they believe everything.

He hasn't done anything wrong.  Except be a black guy in the "WHITE" House.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




  Now who's the dumbass..... you rdean... thats who


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK .....Here is the deal, whether you like it or not
> ...



Fair enough. I could have written those words myself.


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't know, but rumor has it that certain FOX News celebrities are taking lessons on Indian languages. 

FOX Celebrity: "How do I say 'pass the loufer over my anus'"

Indian Teacher: "William, after school."


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## blu (Nov 5, 2010)

bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

blu said:


> bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



_bwahahahahahaha...............................?_


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

Dante said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...



Mehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Calling names isn't the same a disagreeing with the truth.  Don't shoot the messenger.  Look at the message.
The Republican Party is 90% white with the majority in the Confederate South.  No one expects them to behave in any other way.  They are who they are.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Start a new thread then... you racist.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 5, 2010)

Thread moved to proper subforum.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Thread moved to proper subforum.


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

FOX News Conspiracies should have it's own forum.


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Obama is spending $200 million PER DAY on his little jaunt to India 

You don't think that Republicans wanting to believe ANYTHING about this president, no matter how far out and how weird has NOTHING to do with racism?  Seriously?

No one really believes that?  They can't.  It's not possible.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

:anj_





Vanquish said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



OK , now the burden of proof is on you

You need to demonstrate that Obama is traveling significantly more than past presidents and is spending beyond the norm. A President traveling abroad for US interests is part of his job

Otherwise.....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



My initial reaction to this story was that was one of the dumbest things I had ever heard. What I can't believe is that the Rush Limbaughs, Hannitys, Becks and Fox News posse has nobody on their staff that would ask "This doesn't make ANY sense, maybe we should check it out first"


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> :anj_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*It's going to be a long wait...........................................................................................*


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



It's hope. They have hope that if enough shit sticks to Obama they can get the change they could never get fairly at the ballot box.


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



India and China are, economically, the two most important nations for the US.  At this moment in time, that's the way it is.

Obama has to go to both India and China.  He has to negotiate deals and treaties and agreements to make sure this country doesn't get screwed and to undo at least some of the damage from the Bush administration.

For Sean and Rush and Glenn and the rest of Fox to run with this story:

A foreign force this size probably hasn't been in India since the era of British colonization. 

The logistical details of the trip are mind-boggling and if not for an historic midterm election surely would have dominated the headlines over the past week. With the president and his staff making a point to stay at the Mumbai hotel ravaged by terrorists in 2008, the security arrangements have become the stuff of legend before Air Force One even takes off. 

The president will be accompanied by 40 aircraft, 3,000 people, a fleet of cars and 34 warships, according to a string of blow-by-blow news updates. The Press Trust of India quoted an official in the state of Maharashtra pegging the cost at $200 million a day

Obama's said to have booked the entire Taj Mahal Palace hotel and, according to The Wall Street Journal, *Mumbai officials have ordered coconuts plucked from palm trees outside a memorial the president is scheduled to visit to ensure there are no bumps on the noggin. *In Delhi, the president's second stop, monkeys have been the subject of a municipal crackdown. 

Security Entourage Earning Epic Reputation Ahead of Obama India Visit - FoxNews.com

Billions for a trip?  *Coconuts?*  Fox knew this was bullshit.

What you see here are personal attacks on the President of the United States.  This news organization and the right wing are going after this president way beyond politics.  These are racist in nature.  No one makes up stories this far out because they don't like someone's politics.  This is worse.  These are racist attacks personal in nature.  They want to destroy our president.  

The right wing needs to understand Obama isn't the last minority President, but the first.  What they are doing won't be forgotten.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 5, 2010)

It's rather funny, even an outrageous lie is passed on by the echo chamber - anything to defame the POTUS.
President Obmam's crime, he was born the son of a man of color and ran for the highest office  in a nation full of bigoted, racist, stupid assholes.
The irony being these bigoted, racist, stupid,assholes all claim to be good Christians and support the Ten Commandments.  Yet, as most bigoted, racist, stupid, conservative assholes do, they ignore the Word of God and continue to bear false witness against anyone who dares challenge their beliefs, no matter how stupid such beliefs prove to be. 
[gee, ya think I've read too many of gunnies hysterical rants this month?]


----------



## Flopper (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Not So, but who cares about the truth.

White House, Secret Service, Pentagon call claims absurd

WH: "These numbers have no basis in reality" and are "wildly inflated." On November 3, White House spokesman Matt Lehrich told Media Matters: "The numbers reported in this article have no basis in reality. Due to security concerns, we are unable to outline details associated with security procedures and costs, but it's safe to say these numbers are wildly inflated."

Secret Service: Estimates are "significantly exaggerated." On November 4, Secret Service spokesman Edwin Donovan told Media Matters that figures in recent reports of President Obama's trip to India were "significantly exaggerated."

Pentagon: 34 warships claim is "absolutely absurd" and "comical." On November 4, ABC News reported that Pentagon Press Secretary Geoff Morrell said at that day's Pentagon briefing:

I will take the liberty this time of dismissing as absolutely absurd this notion that somehow we were deploying 10 percent of the Navy -- some 34 ships and an aircraft carrier -- in support of the president's trip to Asia. That's just comical. Nothing close to that is being done.*


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> My initial reaction to this story was that was one of the dumbest things I had ever heard. What I can't believe is that the Rush Limbaughs, Hannitys, Becks and Fox News posse has nobody on their staff that would ask "This doesn't make ANY sense, maybe we should check it out first"



You asshats are always above the fray are'nt ya?
Always smarter than the next guy.... you elites are unbelievably arrogant.

"Well I would never fall for that", but yet you always attack the right and believe anything that is said about Palin, ODonnell, etc.... WHAT A CROCK OF SHIT....

Oh and rdean.... why are you such a racist?


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 5, 2010)

Gullible-itis is now a pandemic, fueled by the right wing extremists (make that lunatics). With no fact-checking, every single one of them all went off half-cocked over this stupid made-up story.

The people who continue to fall for this garbage and then perpetuate the outright lie should be ashamed of themselves. But I suppose those who will continue to cling to outrageous bullshit like this won't really be happy until someone succeeds at physically taking down Obama. (Can't use the "a" or "k" word here, so I hope you idiots get what I mean.)


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Gullible-itis is now a pandemic, fueled by the right wing extremists (make that lunatics). With no fact-checking, every single one of them all went off half-cocked over this stupid made-up story.
> 
> The people who continue to fall for this garbage and then perpetuate the outright lie should be ashamed of themselves. But I suppose those who will continue to cling to outrageous bullshit like this won't really be happy until someone succeeds at physically taking down Obama. (Can't use the "a" or "k" word here, so I hope you idiots get what I mean.)



*BANDWAGON*


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > My initial reaction to this story was that was one of the dumbest things I had ever heard. What I can't believe is that the Rush Limbaughs, Hannitys, Becks and Fox News posse has nobody on their staff that would ask "This doesn't make ANY sense, maybe we should check it out first"
> ...



In this case yes we are

What the hell is wrong with Conservatives?

You don't believe in evolution or global warming but you buy this nonsense????


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What?

I do believe you were once an ape 

Dont cry rw.... its a joke.


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



If O'Donnell says she's not a witch, I believe her.  In fact, I don't care enough to NOT believe her.

And Palin?  What lies?  What are the lies about Palin?  She writes on her hand?  She DOES write on her hand.  What are the other lies? Her husband is a secessionist?  He IS a secessionist and proud about being one.  She received protections from witchcraft from her Pasteur?  She did.  You can watch him weave the spells of protection on Youtube.  It was video taped.  So what ARE the lies?  She didn't write her book, "Going Rouge by Lynn Vincent"?  The "by Lynn Vincent" kind of says it all.  Gimme the lies - And make it good.  

Now look at the lies about Obama.  Birth certificate, pals around with terrorists, Marxist, Nazi, and now he wants to spend 200 million a day for a trip?  Afghanistan costs 190 million a day and Obama wants to spend even more, but for a "trip"?

The lies against Obama are personal.  They are designed to ruin him.  To make him NOT an American.  These lies are racist.  No way you can spin out of that.  The right wing is a racist organization headed by a racist fake news network whose entire goal is to divide and weaken this country.


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Are you kidding? They don't care about facts. All they care about is a nice juicy story that they can put out as gospel truth knowing their zombie audience will suck it up like the last beer on earth. This thread is testament to that.


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



The whole piece read like an article out of *The Onion*. That's why I said it was more proof of gullible-itis.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm hearing pissing and moaning from the left..

Soo .. just how much is this costing,

 DO ANY OF YOU ACTUALLY KNOW?????


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > My initial reaction to this story was that was one of the dumbest things I had ever heard. What I can't believe is that the Rush Limbaughs, Hannitys, Becks and Fox News posse has nobody on their staff that would ask "This doesn't make ANY sense, maybe we should check it out first"
> ...



So here's a question for you: Why is it you would be so quick to believe ONE news "report" that comes out of a foreign country like India? There might have been at least some reason to do some serious sourcing of the information _IF_ the same "reports" were suddenly appearing simultaneously. *That might have indicated a serious leak of classified information.* However, the Indian newspaper story was the ONLY one, which Matt Drudge picked up on and immediately posted on his front page with, of course, a highly embellished and completely unverified headline.

Shit like this has nothing to do with being elitist. It has to do with fucking common sense.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wow... you are all bit up by the "race bug"... Im sorry life has been so unfair to you and your buddy Obama 

I dont have all of Obama's lies memorized....

*THERE ARE TOO MANY!!!!!*

Besides... why could'nt he maybe visit one of those imaginary 7 other states we seemed to have?

I have other fish to fry so laters Gators


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm hearing pissing and moaning from the left..
> 
> Soo .. just how much is this costing,
> 
> DO ANY OF YOU ACTUALLY KNOW?????



Are India, South Korea and japan critical global powers?

The primary purpose is to take a bunch of U.S. companies and open up markets so that we can sell in Asia, in some of the fastest-growing markets in the world, and we can create jobs here in the United States of America,&#8221; Mr. Obama told his cabinet Thursday, with the cameras rolling. &#8220;My hope is, is that we&#8217;ve got some specific announcements that show the connection between what we&#8217;re doing overseas and what happens here at home when it comes to job growth and economic growth.&#8221;

Obama Recasts Asia Trip as Jobs Mission - NYTimes.com

Why must we go through this nonsense every time Obama boards Air Force One?

$200 million a day?  You should be embarrased for the right wing conservatives

Even your goddess Michelle Bachman reported it as fact. Is this what we can expect from Tea Baggers?


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm hearing pissing and moaning from the left..
> 
> Soo .. just how much is this costing,
> 
> DO ANY OF YOU ACTUALLY KNOW?????



If I had to guess, I would guess from 1.5 million to 3 million a day.  I think I read that was the average cost of Bush's visits when he went overseas.  I suspect it's about the same.  No reason it would be different.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, I guess the same reason you guys believe everything that Huffie Post or Media-dont-matters says.... Thats if ya want to speak in generalizations.

I believed it for the most part, b/c it was'nt too far fetched compared to many other things this administration has done in the last two years. 
For the record, read the entire thread and you will see I was'nt completely on board with the numbers, but I still believe it is very bad idea fiscally.

Guess he needs another vacation 

I also mean this from the bottom of my heart.... I hope nothing happens to him over there.
It is a very dangerous place, and I just dont see why he just has to do this. I truly do fear for his safety... he is my president too, and I pray for him everyday.


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



First, couldn't name a lie and ended with a personal attack.

Idiot.






That is NOT a personal attack, but a statement of fact.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well .. so .. no one actually knows the cost then.. the White House ain't saying.

So this thread is like a.... BITCH FEST.....well that's fun.........

After this election.. I feel kinda bitchy myself...

(200 million a day .. talk about inflation...an attention getter)


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> First, couldn't name a lie and ended with a personal attack.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> ...




Im not going to list lies... b/c you wont face up to it if I were to be right on EVEN one!

Plus.... WHAT PERSONAL ATTACK?


Funny pic...


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > First, couldn't name a lie and ended with a personal attack.
> ...



*crickets*


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

Michelle Bachmann bought into it

Bachmann Outraged Over Made Up Cost Of Obama's India Trip (VIDEO) | TPMDC

"Well I think we know that just within a day or so the President of the United States will be taking a trip over to India that is expected to cost the taxpayers $200 million a day," Bachmann said. "He's taking two thousand people with him. He'll be renting out over 870 rooms in India. And these are 5-star hotel rooms at the Taj Mahal Palace hotel. This is the kind of over-the-top spending, it's a very small example, Anderson."

But wait: $200 million a day? Snopes.com says that the $200 million figure, which has been picked up by right-wing blogs, is "probably false." Snopes traced the rumor back to an anonymous Indian government official, quoted in a Press Trust of India article published on Tuesday. Factcheck.org calls the claim "highly doubtful," and points out that the entire war in Afghanistan currently costs about $190 million a day (h/t AJC).


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hearing pissing and moaning from the left..
> ...



You can find out what it costs to fly AF One, what SS agents are paid, but that's about it. There is a budget for AF One, I believe, which takes into account overseas trips which must include the usual entourage. You can check that out too. Most THINKING people really don't care. It's part of ANY president's job, but the lunatic right thinks Obama should be restricted from such silly things as this. He's not "their" president, after all.


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



 To your sickening backpedal about how much you "pray" for the president.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> To your sickening backpedal about how much you "pray" for the president.



Care to try and prove that Dumbo?

My 9 yr old and I pray every night before she goes to bed and YES.... I pray  his safety EVERY NIGHT!

Whether or not God is listening to me... I dont know, but I do pray for him.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Keep in mind that the key objective of the Republicans is to prevent Obama from being elected again

While they can now block all legislation in Congress, they can't prevent Obama from establishing foreign policy successes

Whining every time he leaves the country and passing lies about the cost is the best they can do


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > First, couldn't name a lie and ended with a personal attack.
> ...



That's the best you can do? No lies and this from years ago?  Obama said he made 57 state visits and right wingers went nutz with, "Oh, he believes there are 57 states".

He went to all 50 states and then returned to 7 states a second time.  That's 57 state visits.  That's the "best you can do"?  

PA

THE

TIC!

Besides, it's NOT could'nt but "couldn't".  See, it's BETWEEN the N and the T.

Does that make you stupid?  Of course not.  It means you made a ridiculous mistake.


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



I bet you do.  What is it you "pray" happens to him?


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> Besides, it's NOT could'nt but "couldn't".  See, it's BETWEEN the N and the T.
> 
> Does that make you stupid?  Of course not.  It means you made a ridiculous mistake.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> I bet you do.  What is it you "pray" happens to him?




And again....


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you do.  What is it you "pray" happens to him?
> ...



My favorite smiley and perfect for Odumbo.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Actually Keith 'countdown to no ratings' was our favorite until he got canned. Couldn't happen to a nicer asswipe.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



That's lassie to you. Media whores are fair game for name calling.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



And today's so-called progressives combine the best of National Socialism with a little Islamism thrown in here of late for good measure. I find it amazing that the people who would cut off the heads of homosexuals and stone women to death for not wearing a rag on their heads have so much appeal for progressives.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

Dante said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> > That's what kills me about this forum board.
> ...



I'll call  her a dyke from now on if you prefer.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Recent reports state that Obama is not taking 34 Warships, but what he is doing is even worse.
> 
> He's bringing his Teleprompter to talk to India's Parliament.
> 
> Pathetic.



I don't mind that, it;s when he takes it to talk to a kindergarten class that really shows what an incompetent tool he is.


----------



## CMike (Nov 5, 2010)

I am sick of the arrogance of the Obamas.

The spending of about $1 million of taxpayers' money so the Obama's can go on a date in NYC

The royal extravagant european vacations that Michelle Obama has had costing taxpayers millions of dollars.

That is why it's not surprising for Obama to spend so much on his India trip.

These people care nothing but themselves and rolling out the red carpet for themselves costing taxpayers' a shitload of money at a time when most americans are struggelling financially.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Odumbo is Muslim sewage. I wonder if he will meet with his terrorist brothers in Indonesia?


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> I am sick of the arrogance of the Obamas.
> 
> The spending of about $1 million of taxpayers' money so the Obama's can go on a date in NYC
> 
> ...



Odumbo decided since he only has 2 years left to break us, he better step up his spending.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> :anj_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No other president went with an entourage of 3,000 people overseas. You libs used to bitch because GW went to his ranch to cut wood. I wonder how much that cost by comparison?


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> I am sick of the arrogance of the Obamas.
> 
> The spending of about $1 million of taxpayers' money so the Obama's can go on a date in NYC
> 
> ...



See what I'm saying about racist?  Being the wife of the president of the United States , Mrs. Obama and her daughter were protected by the Secret Service, as is her right, but her vacation was a "private" vacation paid for by the Obama's.  If you can prove otherwise, I would be glad to see the link.

It's not enough to attack the President, but his family is also attacked.  I don't remember Mrs. Bush being attacked this way.


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > :anj_
> ...



3,000 people costing 200 million dollars a day.  I have no doubt.

Too bad Bush didn't stay at his ranch.  Thousands of Americans would be alive.  Tens of thousands wouldn't be maimed.  Hundreds of thousands of Iraqi's wouldn't be dead.  Three quarters of a million of Iraqi Christians wouldn't be homeless.  Millions of Iraqi women wouldn't be living in bags under Sharia law.  

Obama has only saved the US economy and millions of jobs.  In the Republican world, an obvious failure.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > :anj_
> ...



3000 people?

You forgot the 34 warships, the $200 million a day, the coconuts and the monkeys

Don't you realize the whole world is laughing at the right wing conservatives for making up that shit?

GOP= Gullible Old Party


----------



## marksinvirginia (Nov 5, 2010)

Ahhhh.... That satisfying chorus of liberal sore losers throwing up.  

Blame Hannity;  Blame Palin;   Blame Bush;  Blame Beck;  Blame The Tea Party; _ Blame the patriots that threw 90 of you Obama ass-lickers out of office_.    


~Mark


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2010)

marksinvirginia said:


> Ahhhh.... That satisfying chorus of liberal sore losers throwing up.
> 
> Blame Hannity;  Blame Palin;   Blame Bush;  Blame Beck;  Blame The Tea Party; _ Blame the patriots that threw 90 of you Obama ass-lickers out of office_.
> 
> ...



What does that have to do with Republicans fabricating rumors about Obama's Indian visit?


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick of the arrogance of the Obamas.
> ...



Gawd rdean.... are you serious?
There is nothing racist about questioning or just down rigt disagreeing with what this administration is doing.
I have admitted to being sucked into the histeria.... although I stand by my statements that I think it is a bit (alot) extravagant, but RACE has NOTHING to do with it.... I swear to you that much.... 
I dont care about his race.... I am only speaking for myself, others on here can answer for themselves..... but you have my word, I dont care what race he is.

As for criticizing his family... you may be right, but if you honestly dont remeber the crap that was said about Laura and the girls.... you need to pay more attention, b/c they were torn apart by libs for the 1st several yrs. Some of it was warranted too.... No I didnt like it either. 
I have had my fun at Michelle's expense, but not the girls.... they are off limits in my opinion... they are just very cute girls and deserve no lame ass remarks from me or anyone else.

Dude, just let the race thing go man... really.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> marksinvirginia said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhh.... That satisfying chorus of liberal sore losers throwing up.
> ...



nothing....


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



So speaks the majority of the right wing.  Not all.  Remember, the Confederate Republican Party is only 90% white.


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

*Back on topic: How FOX News is full of shit. *



barenakedislam said:


> Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These dopes congratulated the thread starter om posting a bullshit lie.






The Following 3 Users Say Thank You to barenakedislam For This Useful Post:
chesswarsnow (Yesterday), syrenn (Yesterday), The Infidel (11-03-2010)


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 5, 2010)

Dante said:


> *Back on topic: How FOX News is full of shit. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I think I have tried to make it right today.... I admitted to getting caught up in the hysteria, but if you still want to continue to try and make it out that "rightwingers" are intellectually dishonest, then so be it... I cant try and reason with idiots.

and rdean is a full on racist..... that is my opinion. 
*said by rdean:*
_"the Confederate Republican Party is only 90% white"_

So I guess the other 10% are poor dumb black folk? GIVE ME A BREAK! You should be ashamed of yourself Dean..... (I wonder if you are'nt black, but just want to stir shit up... well it wont work on me - I dont buy it for one second - your a racist pure and simple)

Its OK for "leftwingers" to point and say lookie at the righties.... rhymes with.... nevermind, why bother?


----------



## Dante (Nov 5, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Well, I think I have tried to make it right today.... I admitted to getting caught up in the hysteria, but if you still want to continue to try and make it out that "rightwingers" are intellectually dishonest, then so be it... I cant try and reason with idiots.
> 
> and rdean is a full on racist..... that is my opinion.



I do not try and make anything out about rightwingers. They provide all the material one needs to highlight their issues with reality and honesty.

and sadly for you, your beloved rdean is not the subject of this thread.

Why not invite him to one of those Piano Bars John Boehner the GOP soon to be Speaker is rumored to love so well?


----------



## rdean (Nov 6, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *Back on topic: How FOX News is full of shit. *
> ...



I don't know what the remaining 10% are.  Perhaps you can tell me?  I know what they probably aren't.  I suspect they aren't gay or feminists or scientists or college professors or atheists or intellectuals or liberals.  These "types" of people are not really welcome into the Republican Party.  We both know it.  It's not a secret.

The real question is not really a question.  How can right wingers possibly believe that Obama was going to spend 200 million dollars a day?  Because they want to believe anything they can if it puts him into a bad light.  Anything.  This is racism.  Not politics.  They just hate him so much it hurts.


----------



## blu (Nov 6, 2010)

fox news followers are sheep
fox news followers are sheep
fox news followers are sheep
fox news followers are sheep
fox news followers are sheep
fox news followers are sheep
fox news followers are sheep
fox news followers are sheep
fox news followers are sheep
fox news followers are sheep


----------



## shintao (Nov 6, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> Odumbo is Muslim sewage. I wonder if he will meet with his terrorist brothers in Indonesia?



Sorry, but Bill Riley says you are a Liar about the $200 million. So you just lost all credibility from your own Fox News people. We can no longer believe what you say about Obama being Muslim or any connections to terrorists. But we should wonder about someone like you that openly wears an Infidel t with muslim writting on it. You must be a counter-agent and a terrorist yourself. And here I had such high hopes for you, but alas, you dashed those hopes with an outright lie.

*Shouldn't this thread be moved to the comic section, as their is no conspiracy here, just a comical lie.*


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 6, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > To your sickening backpedal about how much you "pray" for the president.
> ...



You have a ugly way of expressing your Godlike compassion is all I have to say.


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 6, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you do.  What is it you "pray" happens to him?
> ...



Why bother pretending you're such a religious person when you're obviously a hateful hypocrite using God as your crutch?


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 6, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Are you guatama's clone? Which illiterate militant group do you belong to?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2010)

Godboy said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> ...



I get the same feeling that the figure is exaggerated; whenever I hear a round figure it appears that way to me.  Either way, it is an extravagant amount; I agree.  

Good post.


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 6, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



How even anyone with _half_ a brain could believe any of it was true is beyond me. For one thing, 34 warships to protect the President? Shit, they would not even arrive at their destination until after Obama had already left for home! And what kind of "defense" would warships provide against a lone sniper bullet? Does Matt Drudge even _have_ a brain?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



As stated, I feel the amount is exaggerated.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2010)

shintao said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Odumbo is Muslim sewage. I wonder if he will meet with his terrorist brothers in Indonesia?
> ...



$200 million is a bit much. But the expense is so immense they won't tell us what it will cost. They used the old fall back "National Security is at stake". Fox News is just reporting the only information that is available. They leave it up to everyone to decide the validity. 

Btw...Obama was born in a Muslim family so in the eyes of most Muslims he is one of them but since he a non-practicing Muslim he's an Apostate. 


Some of Obama's friends are terrorists and terrorist supporters. 



> Bill Ayer's "memoir" is his justification for the violent path that he and his Weather Underground comrades chose. There is no genuine mea culpa, only a grudging admission that the violent path may have turned out to have been tactically and strategically  not morally  wrong, or ill-timed. He sees himself during his Weatherman years not as a terrorist but as an "educator," which should give pause to those who are singing his praises now as an "educational reformer." "Terrorists destroy randomly," he rationalizes, "while our actions bore ... the precise stamp of a cut diamond. Terrorists intimidate, while we aimed only to educate."
> 
> "I can't imagine entirely dismissing the possibility" of bombing again, he wrote in Fugitive Days.
> 
> ...



This is just one of the connections Obama has with terrorist, Communists, and revolutionaries.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW8yO8FW3Dc&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dba7_D3m1UU&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzisFBiCsmI&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAYWAoSgS0w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 6, 2010)

candycorn said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The whole thing was made up by some frustrated "journalist" residing in India. That Matt Drudge didn't bother to due some source checking to see if any of it was true or at least being reported by other legitimate news outlets before he saw to it that the "story" would go viral is inexcusable. That the noisy right wing would accept the story as gospel is downright illiterate.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2010)

It's not our fault that Obama is constantly accused of abusing his position and giving into extravagance. 

He increased the expense of the Democratic National Convention by insisting on giving his acceptance speech outside of the convention center so he could show the immense following he had. Everything he does seems to cost us more money then ever before. The only excuse everyone has is that he only raised the costs by a small percentage. Well...if that's true wasn't he sent to the White House to stop the overspending that was going on???

His Health Care bill was advertised to decrease costs but instead is causing a 13% increase. 

This story about $200 million/day is only believable because of what he's done in the last couple of years. Those who don't like him find it believable and will assume that it's possible until Obama releases the actual figures....and even then they will question it because he's lied to us so many times before...nothing he says can be believed anymore.

It's all his own fault. He dug this hole himself.


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 6, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



Gee, let's resurrect the lies about the Ayers/Obama connection? And after that we can discuss how Acorn made sure some of the Mamma Grizzleys lost the election. Won't that just make your day, asshole?

What a horse's ass you are. And by the way, the actual cost of and logistical preparation for ANY foreign trip by a president are NEVER revealed, stupid.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 6, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




Sorry if the truth gets your panties in a wad. Why else do you think the Muslim-in-Chief has banned the words "Islamic terrorist" from use anywhere in his administration?


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 6, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



I consider people like you to be homegrown terrorists, just as evil with your own agenda as Islamic jihadis.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 6, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



WOOHOO! Hey PixieStix, you never told me that Janet Napolitano was a member of this forum!


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



So your defense is calling me a horse's ass. 

Wow....that cut me to the quick. 

Btw....how bout a link.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2010)

What nationality do you think this baby is???






I think he looks Pakistani or Indonesian.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 6, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> What nationality do you think this baby is???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Obama, so I guess Kenyan.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...













The Obama Administration claims the names such as Micheal Moore, William Ayers, and other that appeared on the official visitor logs were just people who possessed  similar names. 

LIES!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > What nationality do you think this baby is???
> ...



If I had posted this elsewhere you wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 6, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Maybe, but something about his mouth looks just like Obama. The eyes sort of too.


----------



## rdean (Nov 6, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I would guess the "Confederate Republican Party of Teabags".

After all those threats about seceding, they didn't.  I was so bummed.  We could have raised the country's IQ by 40 points and lowered the debt in one fell swoop.


----------



## barenakedislam (Nov 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > barenakedislam said:
> ...



The blue states are the ones with the highest unemployment. IQ is over-rated assuming Odumbo has a high one. The country's in the worst shape its ever been in since the '30's.


----------



## rdean (Nov 6, 2010)

barenakedislam said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



That sounds good, but as I pointed out with a previous post, blue states receive less than a dollar for every dollar they pay in federal taxes.  Red states receive MORE than one dollar for every dollar they pay in federal taxes.  Blue states are subsidizing red states.

Besides, it's in blue states where all the technology and manufacturing and innovation is.  You can't build nuclear powered subs with people who grow corn.  You just can't.  It takes education.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



No it doesn't.  Homer Simpson doesn't have an education.  Fox wouldn't show it if it wasn't true.


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 8, 2010)

Again on the radio, Beck tried to defend his absurdly mistaken mis-estimation of the president's trip spending via the Indian news source. In the quote he played he disproved the assertion he was trying to make.

Bahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Dante (Nov 8, 2010)

How's that FOX News fact doin'?

Obama India trip costing American tax payers over $200 million dollars a day.


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 8, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 9, 2010)

On the latest Bill Maher, Bill O'Reilly admitted that this is just a bunch of bullshit.  When Maher said that FOX was reporting it, he asked "Who?", and Maher said Hannity, for one.  O'Reilly said "Take it up with Hannity, then".

You know it's bad when O'Reilly is embarrassed by his idiot co-workers.


----------



## Dante (Nov 9, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Again on the radio, Beck tried to defend his absurdly mistaken mis-estimation of the president's trip spending via the Indian news source. In the quote he played he disproved the assertion he was trying to make.
> 
> Bahahahahahahahahha



A few decades back, Beck would have been institutionalized. But move forward and he gets his won television talk show. How cool is that?

De-institutionalization works. The idiots are running the asylum. 
\


----------



## deanrd (Jan 8, 2019)

What the OP wrote:  Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?

And it was all lies.

And USMB Republicans totally believed it.  

Now, about that wall:






I find Republicans on the USMB are no different than Republicans everywhere.  

They not only believe nonsense, they defend it.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 8, 2019)

Yep, maybe 200 million  Indian currency, the rupee.  That would c9me to 2.85 million US per day.  





Godboy said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2019)

deanrd said:


> What the OP wrote:  Aren't you happy there's so much extra cash in the Treasury that Obama can afford to take 3,000 of his closest friends and relatives to India on your dime?
> 
> And it was all lies.
> 
> ...





You dragged up a thread from Nov 3, 2010??? Why?


----------

